# I got my first barrel!!!



## David219 (Oct 16, 2013)

I ordered and received my first barrel (Vadai) from Morewine. I've completed the initial barrel prep, and everything seems to be going well. No leaks. But the solid bung I ordered does seem to wick water around the bung hole. Is this normal? It's so hard to see how full the barrel is... How do you tell when it is full, or can it be too full? Is there a risk of mold formation around the hole? I've been spraying it lightly with KMeta solution every day...too much? I want to rack my first batch of wine into it tonight, but just have these few questions. Any help or links to other threads anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't use the wood bung. It will swell up and become extremely dificult to remove. Use a solid stopper or a #8.5 rubber stopper with an airlock. Tough to tell when they are totally full. I use a headlamp and shine the light right in when topping up. When racking into the barrel from a carboy, I fill a bottle or two first. Then use those bottles to manually top up after I rack. I learned that the carboys will hold 1-2 more bottles than the barrel. Filling mine for the first time, I looked away for a minute only to look back and find wine overflowing onto the floor. 

Congrats on the barrel. Be careful, though. Like carboys, they tend to multiply.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep, everything that BoatBoy said. And congrats on your new arrival.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice! One of these days once I settle in somewhere I might get myself a barrel or two.... Or three


----------



## geek (Oct 16, 2013)

is it better to buy from morewinemaking or directly from Vadai?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 16, 2013)

geek said:


> is it better to buy from morewinemaking or directly from Vadai?



Depends who you ask. 

I really don't think you can go wrong either way. Shipping may be better or worse, depending on your location. MoreWine does not sell all sizes offered. So if you are looking for a 30L, for example, I think you have to go direct.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 16, 2013)

I've ordered direct from Vadai, it is a pleasure to talk to Ruthie, and the quality is great!


----------



## David219 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I'm pretty excited about it. I also planned on racking into a few bottles first, then the remainder into the barrel and topping off from the bottles. I'm not using the wooden bung...have read a bunch of people saying to use either a solid bung or air lock. I'm still a bit concerned about the moisture around the hole. Is that anything I should be concerned about? How often should I moisten it with KMeta if it continues to show wicking? Has anyone else experienced this? It really doesn't look like leaking...


----------



## cimbaliw (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice, perhaps some day I'll be ready for an oak barrel. did you get neutral or some degree of toast?


----------



## David219 (Oct 16, 2013)

It is a medium toast barrel. I just came up from the basement...I mean winery...after racking my first batch (WE Australin Shiraz)into the new barrel. I racked three bottles of the top of the carboy, first. Then siphoned the rest into the barrel. It took about 1 3/4 bottles to top it off, as best I could tell. It's kindof hard, even with a light, to tell when enough is enough...it didn't seep out when I placed the solid bung...


----------



## ldmack3 (Oct 22, 2013)

David:
Congrats. Like someone said...they do multiply. 
I've got 5 Vadai barrels and use solid stoppers in all. I've also waxed around the bung to help keep moisture down.
I follow a process I've heard and read about and that is clocking the barrel alternatively between 10 & 2 when I top it off weekly. Theory is it prevents the bung area from being the only place to not be kept in wine as the angels take their share. Like I said, not sure if necessary but does make sense. 
I just use a flashlight to look into the hole and watch where the wine level touches the hose to judge how close to the top it is. I also have a clamp on the hose and slow down the flow as it gets close. I fill just to the bottom of the hole itself, making sure it touches the edge. Then put in a solid silicone stopper, wipe around it to catch any squeezed out; then clock it.
Named the small ones after my kids. Bought all mine from Vaidai. Ruthie is a hoot.
Have fun.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 22, 2013)

David219 said:


> It's so hard to see how full the barrel is... How do you tell when it is full, or can it be too full? !



I use a vacumn system (search vacumn racking on this forum). I vacumn fill until the barrel overflows a bit into the overflow container.


----------



## ldmack3 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tony:
What stopper do you use for vacuum xfer? I keep mind on a able and get tired of lifting after filled.

Thanks


----------



## eblasmn9 (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't know you could vacuum rack into the barrel, Tony. Does it cause any leaks? Do you need a custom stopper made for it? Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 23, 2013)

eblasmn9 said:


> I didn't know you could vacuum rack into the barrel, Tony. Does it cause any leaks? Do you need a custom stopper made for it? Thanks.



I think Steve makes one for the All In One.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 23, 2013)

Idmack3, I ordered a small barrel silicone bung with two holes drilled (one for vacuum out and one for wine in). Got them from Valley Vintners, #WE-10-2250, 2 Hole Vacuum Adapters (Carboys to Barrels-Demijohns). Similar to a two hole bung for carboy only larger. 

Earl, Yep with laziness comes invention. I do not lift full carboys or barrels so I vacuum rack into and out of my barrels. They have never leaked before, during or after transfers. Actually can't you imagine the vacuum making the staves tighter? And yes the bung with two holes is a bit special. 

Pictured is the Vacuum Adapter and the Airlock that I use.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Oct 23, 2013)

Boatboy, Yes I do have the all-in-one and I will check Steve's web site. Thanks

Tony, I don't know what I was thinking. Yes, you would think vacuum would make the staves tighter. I was thinking pressure not vacuum.

Once again I found something to make wine making easier.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 23, 2013)

eblasmn9 said:


> Once again I found something to make wine making easier.


Now if we could just find something to make winemaking quicker and cheaper.


----------



## ldmack3 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Tony.
Les


----------

